#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-07-08
<danielgreeley> happy Friday all
<mrand> Thanks  - you too!
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-06-29
<thebwt> Good morning Texas
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-07-06
<tiwake> Ardonel: flying out to dallas thursday night
<tiwake> then driving out to lubbock friday
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-07-08
<Ardonel> Yay, made it through Friday!
#ubuntu-us-tx 2019-07-04
<tiwake> https://tiwake.com/sunsets/
<tiwake> lubbock texas
<tiwake> I took those july 3rd, 2019
<tiwake> that cotton gin is inside lubbock city limits... heh
#ubuntu-us-tx 2020-07-01
<leafhouse> hey
